# zmiana hasła użytkownika Samby -- klient Win7 zgłupiał, wtf?

## mbar

Hej, mam taką zagwozdkę i już do końca zgłupiałem  :Smile:  Może ktoś już też to miał i zna rozwiązanie, ja od 3 dni googlam i nic wartościowego nie znalazłem.

Serwer Samba na Gentoo, ustawione współdzielone katalogi na serwerze na użytkownik/hasło. Ten sam użytkownik był "zastosowany" po stronie Win7 do logowania. Jest to najwygodniejsza dla mnie forma, bo mapowanie dysków pod Win odbywa się wtedy bezproblemowo, nie ma dodatkowych pytań o hasło (poświadczenia).

Wszystko działało pięknie, dopóki nie zmieniłem hasła użytkownika na serwerze Samby (smbpasswd). Oczywiście zmapowane dyski pod Win7 przestały działać (na co byłem przygotowany), więc je odmapowałem, zmieniłem hasło systemowe tego użytkownika Win7 (login i hasło nowe są takie same na Sambie i pod Win7), ale dysków już zmapować na nowo nie mogę.

Cały czas mi wyskakuje okienko z prośbo o "poświadczenia", jak wprowadzam nowe, to mam "odmowę dostępu".

net use melduje błąd systemowy 5, odmowa dostępu.

Mój laptop z Gentoo bez problemu montuje udostępnione zasoby Samby (używam autofs i pliku .smbcredentials, oczywiście z nowym hasłem), natomiast Win7 może się tylko dobrać do zasobów Samby niechronionych hasłem.

Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł, jak zmusić Win7 do "zapomnienia" starych poświadczeń? Bo jak zainstaluję od zera nowy system pod maszyną wirtualną i tam użyję nowego loginu/hasła, to dyski mapują się tak jak powinny. Tylko nie mam zamiaru reinstalować Win7 po każdej zmianie hasła na serwerze Samby...

EDIT: nie używam domeny, tylko grupy roboczej.

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj w ustawieniach Samby na Win7 poszukać i włączyć tryb zgodnosci z XP, to pomogło przy udostępnieniu drukarki do Linuxa, więc w drugą stronę też powinno.

W ogóle Win7 ma jakiś dziwny ten protokół SMB, podobne problemy wychodzą w komunikacji ze starszymi Windowsami, wywala "NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" i podobne kfiatki.

A Samba4 - która ma być podobno zgodna z Win7, jest na razie w stanie [M]~4.0.0_alpha17!m.

----------

## mbar

W chwili obecnej: wchodzę po raz pierwszy na zmapowany dysk: odmowa dostępu. Po chwili klikam po raz drugi i zawartość się pojawia.

"Jakoś" działa :/

----------

